# How to express the sense of "different" in Russian ?



## alevtinka

How to express the sense of "different" in Russian ?

e.g.

Elene and Natalia are totally two different kinds of girls.

Orenburg is quite different from Ekaterinburg.

P.S. A little confused about "рaзный" and "другoй" ...


----------



## Maroseika

alevtinka said:


> How to express the sense of "different" in Russian ?
> 
> e.g.
> 
> Elene and Natalia are totally two different kinds of girls.
> Оля и Наташа совсем разные.
> 
> Orenburg is quite different from Ekaterinburg.
> Оренбург совсем не такой, как Екатеринбург.
> 
> 
> P.S. A little confused about "рaзный" and "другoй" ...



Разный is different, другой is another, therefore разный is mostly used to express the difference between two objects (they are different), and другой - to say that one object is not like another (one is different from another):

Он не такой, как я, он совсем другой (he is different from me).
Мы с ним совсем разные (we are different).


----------



## Natalisha

alevtinka said:


> Elene and Natalia are totally two different kinds of girls.


Елена и Наталья совершенно разные девочки.



> Orenburg is quite different from Ekaterinburg.


Оренбург сильно отличается от Екатеринбурга. / Оренбург совершенно не похож на Екатеринбург. 


> P.S. A little confused about "рaзный" and "другoй" ...


Maybe 'разные'?


----------



## morzh

alevtinka said:


> How to express the sense of "different" in Russian ?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. A little confused about "рaзный" and "другoй" ...




Разный - different.
Другой - other.


----------



## eni8ma

Like this?
вы хоти́те друго́е яблоко?
Это яблоко плохо - я хочу ра́зное яблоко.


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> Like this?
> вы хоти́те друго́е яблоко?
> Это яблоко плохо - я хочу ра́зное яблоко.


Яблоко плохое. Я хочу другое яблоко.


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> Like this?
> вы хоти́те друго́е яблоко?
> 
> Do you want another apple (in the sense "different" not "one more") - Хотите другое яблоко?
> 
> Это яблоко плохо*е* - я хочу ра́зное другое яблоко.



Это разные яблоки - those are different apples.


----------



## eni8ma

Rosett said:


> Яблоко плохое. Я хочу другое яблоко.


Context:
I've just finished one apple.  Someone says "Would you like another (друго́й?) one?".  I take another apple, but it is bad, so I say - "I'd like a different (ра́зный?) one".
Or:
I've just finished a novel. Librarian says "Would you like another (друго́й?) book?" I say "Yes, but I'd like a different (ра́зный?) kind of book; perhaps a biography".


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> Context:
> I've just finished one apple.  Someone says "Would you like another (друго́й?) one?".  I take another apple, but it is bad, so I say - "I'd like a different (ра́зный?) one".
> Or:
> I've just finished a novel. Librarian says "Would you another (друго́й?) book?" I say "Yes, but I'd like a different (ра́зный?) kind of book; perhaps a biography".




I thought I had just explained that one.

----- I've just finished one apple.  Someone says "Would you like another (друго́й?) one?".  ----Yes "другое" is possible, but most probably it will be "хотите *еще (одно)* яблоко?" (want one more apple)?


---------I take another apple, but it is bad, so I say - "I'd like a different (ра́зный?) one". -  Я хочу *другое*. 

----- I've just finished a novel. Librarian says "Would you (*Would you WHAT?)* another (друго́й?) book?"  - Clarify.


-- I say "Yes, but I'd like a different (*ра́зный?*) *другой* kind of book; perhaps a biography".-------


PS. Eni8ma. (and it is a very friendly PS. It's just my style is a bit dry.  Try not to get offended.)

I've already said it to you once before, and I will repeat it: your problem is that you are trying to answer your own questions while asking them; this complicates the hell out of trying to help you.

Could you restrict yourself to JUST asking?

We will give you translations. I promise.


----------



## eni8ma

morzh said:


> your problem is that you are trying to answer your own questions while asking them; this complicates the hell out of trying to help you.


It is forum rules that we show what we think the answer is. Plenty of threads are halted till the person puts up their own suggestion first.


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> context:
> I've just finished one apple. Someone says "would you like another (друго́й?) one?". I take another apple, but it is bad, so i say - "i'd like a different (ра́зный?) one".


- Не хотите ли еще? или - - Не хотите ли еще одно?
Беру и пробую. Второе яблоко - плохое.
- Нельзя ли мне еще одно? или - Нельзя ли мне еще другое?


----------



## eni8ma

Ok - we've had enough apples 
в разные/други́е времена́ года ...

- Питание бурых медведей в разные времена года.
- Food for brown bears at various (different) times of year.

- Почему весной всегда сильный ветер? в другие времена года он дует заметно слабее!
- Why is spring always so windy? At other (different) times of year, it blows much less!


----------



## morzh

eni8ma said:


> Ok - we've had enough apples
> в разные/други́е времена́ года ...
> 
> - Питание бурых медведей в *разные* времена года.
> - Food for brown bears at various (*different*) times of year.
> 
> - Почему весной всегда сильный ветер? в *другие* времена года он дует заметно слабее!
> - Why is spring always so windy? At *other* (different) times of year, it blows much less!






morzh said:


> Разный - different.
> Другой - other.



  (sorry for quoting myself....)

Now you got it.
Notice that in English "different" in the second example sounds ambiguous whereas 'other" sounds exact.


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> - Питание бурых медведей в разные времена года.
> - Food for brown bears at various (different) times of year.


... бурых медведей в различные времена года.


----------



## eni8ma

Rosett said:


> ... бурых медведей в различные времена года.


Found it on the internet - still served its purpose 

Is "в разные времена года" a valid phrase, ever?


----------



## Rosett

eni8ma said:


> Is "в разные времена года" a valid phrase, ever?


Фраза с "разными временами" правильная, но менее определенная.


----------



## Maroseika

eni8ma said:


> Is "в разные времена года" a valid phrase, ever?



Yes, it is valid, and I believe even much more valid than различные времена года. In some context различные can really mean 'different', but I can hardly imagine such a context for seasons, though ready to admit it is possible.
Различные is mostly used when one wants to outline the distinction between two objects or notions, but not the difference.


----------



## Rosett

Разные времена года могут различаться между собой больше или меньше.


----------



## rusia

One more thing to add:

- Food for brown bears at various (different) times of year
- Питание бурых медведей в разные времена года.

BUT

- At summer brown bears eat one kind of food, but at different times of year they eat different kinds of food.
- Летом бурые медведи едят одну пищу, а в другие времена года другую.


----------

